
Ask HN: A easy to use GUI tool for building Neural Netowrks? - Exorust
My Biology Professor wants to use Neural Networks but needs students to build the whole model. Is there a simple GUI tool she can use to build it herself??
======
schappim
Have you tried using Mathematica for this? It has several builtin neural
networks.

See:

    
    
      [1] https://www.wolfram.com/language/11/neural-networks/
      [2] http://www.wolfram.com/language/12/neural-network-framework/

